# In viele verschiedene Datenbanken einfügen



## joomoo (3. Mrz 2011)

Hallo!

Ich suche eine Möglichkeit, eine Tabelle aus einer MySQL-Datenbank zu exportieren und dann (auf einem anderen System) in eine beliebige Datenbank (Oracle, MSSQL, MySQL, ...) zu importieren.

Ein SQL-Dump ist dafür glaub ich nicht geeignet, da es ja viele unterschiede in der SQL-Implementation gibt. Gibt es irgendein unabhängiges Format oder eine Bibliothek für Java, die mir da weiterhelfen kann?


----------



## henpara (3. Mrz 2011)

klingt so, also könnte dir das Hibernate Framework weiterhelfen


> Darüber hinaus bietet Hibernate Mechanismen zur Kompatibilität mit verschiedenen Datenbanken. Die zum Datenbankzugriff erforderlichen SQL-Statements werden nicht explizit in SQL programmiert, sondern von Hibernate in Abhängigkeit vom SQL-Dialekt der verwendeten Datenbank generiert.


----------



## bronks (3. Mrz 2011)

joomoo hat gesagt.:


> ... Tabelle aus einer MySQL-Datenbank zu exportieren und dann (auf einem anderen System) in eine beliebige Datenbank (Oracle, MSSQL, MySQL, ...) zu importieren ... Gibt es irgendein unabhängiges Format oder eine Bibliothek für Java, die mir da weiterhelfen kann?


Ja logisch, da gibt es etwas ganz  exotisch neumodisches: Text File


----------



## GladstoneGander (3. Mrz 2011)

vielleicht ist scriptella ja das richtige für dich.
gruß


----------

